# 18 inch rollers tricks of trades



## flashme18

how many people use these? i used them on large jobs where there was only 1 or 2 colors. The prices have been jacked up on the roller covers in HD's and Lowes up here in nyc area.. they want like 8 bucks ..i used to pay 4 down in DC area 18 months ago. 

I used 12 inch rollers a lot down in DC also. They are more efficient as you can roll 50% extra per pass on the wall. Why are 9" rollers the standard? I havent found a pan for 12" rollers.. Only find those deep dish 18" buckets that work with the 12". 

anyone use corner rollers?? i always cut them in with a brush but am curious to try a corner roller and save a few minutes. 

what other time savers, tricks of the trade do you guys have?


----------



## Rustbuster

Get yourself a wheelbarrow, pour in a fiver of paint and use this to roll out of with your double size roller. Coat the inside with the stuff you put on spray booth walls for easy stripping when the wheelbarrow gets too thick with dried paint.


----------



## bikerboy

flashme18 said:


> how many people use these? i used them on large jobs where there was only 1 or 2 colors. The prices have been jacked up on the roller covers in HD's and Lowes up here in nyc area.. they want like 8 bucks ..i used to pay 4 down in DC area 18 months ago.
> 
> I used 12 inch rollers a lot down in DC also. They are more efficient as you can roll 50% extra per pass on the wall. Why are 9" rollers the standard? I havent found a pan for 12" rollers.. Only find those deep dish 18" buckets that work with the 12".
> 
> anyone use corner rollers?? i always cut them in with a brush but am curious to try a corner roller and save a few minutes.
> 
> what other time savers, tricks of the trade do you guys have?


 
We use the corner rollers on jobs where the walls and ceilings go the same color, but we cannot spray. Or when doing long runs of walls the same color but have lots of corners due to the floor plan being cut up. (again not being able to spray.)

Eighteen inch rollers are great for long runs of walls. We use them whenever we can. (never understood if you can use a 12 why not use an 18?)


----------



## boman47k

I have a couple 18's I have used a few times but not for small rooms. Seems to be a lot of wasted painted when I clean them. For large straight* very flat* walls I can see using them*.* On some older walls or walls with heavy mud on the seams/patches, you need to be mindful of holidays. Some say they get heavy. Guess I have not use them on a big enough job to really notice it. I think the 12 is a good compromise on the smaller rooms. I use one of my 18' pans for the 12's. I may try a bucket with the screen in the near future. I never really liked the screens very much though. Guess it is something I may need to get used to.


----------



## flashme18

a wheelbarrow?? hahaha now that is funny and absolutely crazy ...i have plenty of trays and bucket style trays for 18 inch rollers..i just want a tray and plastic liner for a 12 inch roller...the extra large trays still dont fit them..


----------



## [email protected]

I still have one of Wosters tray that I use, but have made a 4wheel cart for it.


----------



## bikerboy

boman47k said:


> I have a couple 18's I have used a few times but not for small rooms. Seems to be a lot of wasted painted when I clean them.
> That is what the curved side of a 5 in 1 tool is for. A little wasted paint is still cheaper than labor.
> For large straight* very flat* walls I can see using them*.* On some older walls or walls with heavy mud on the seams/patches, you need to be mindful of holidays.
> 
> On walls with dips and waves you may occasionally have to roll sideways.
> 
> Some say they get heavy.
> 
> Yes they do. I am worn out by the end of the day, but you use one for production not comfort. (that is why it's called work, not......fun)
> Guess I have not use them on a big enough job to really notice it.
> 
> If you have 15-20 foot long or high walls (no windows) like a great room, you should try it.
> 
> I think the 12 is a good compromise on the smaller rooms. I use one of my 18' pans for the 12's. I may try a bucket with the screen in the near future. I never really liked the screens very much though. Guess it is something I may need to get used to.


I started using one an eighteen inch a couple of years ago when an old timer whom I respected, berated me for wasting time. (he was helping me to make money through production) His lessons on how to increase profits through increased production were invaluable and normally simple. (Learn to cut in with bigger brushes, use a longer/wider pad.)
His lessons do not work in every situation, but do work in many. I miss him. 
:icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry:


----------



## JNLP

I prefer using 18"s. Nap prices are a bit higher, but the difference in labor more than makes up for it. Also if you buy them by the case from an actual paint store (not Lowes, HD, etc) you can usually get a pretty good deal on them. Charge the customer the extra couple dollars rather than yourself, then the small price difference don't matter. :thumbup: 

Tip: If using for a small room where you don't feel the effort to clean up afterwards is worth it, simply put a plastic bag in it as a liner. Don't work so well for all day use though.

Tip: Using a rag to clean your bucket along with cleaning it asap after using, can easily save you 3/4 the amount of time it normally would take to clean. It sounds stupid, but I watch people do it the long way all the time for some reason.


----------



## timhag

JNLP said:


> I prefer using 18"s. Nap prices are a bit higher, but the difference in labor more than makes up for it. Also if you buy them by the case from an actual paint store (not Lowes, HD, etc) you can usually get a pretty good deal on them. Charge the customer the extra couple dollars rather than yourself, then the small price difference don't matter. :thumbup:
> 
> Tip: If using for a small room where you don't feel the effort to clean up afterwards is worth it, simply put a plastic bag in it as a liner. Don't work so well for all day use though.
> 
> Tip: Using a rag to clean your bucket along with cleaning it asap after using, can easily save you 3/4 the amount of time it normally would take to clean. It sounds stupid, but I watch people do it the long way all the time for some reason.


:whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: Have yet to see him using an 18''er.


----------



## JNLP

timhag said:


> :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: Have yet to see him using an 18''er.


We never have jobs it'd make sense using one on. :laughing:


----------



## boman47k

> That is what the curved side of a 5 in 1 tool is for. A little wasted paint is still cheaper than labor




I agree.
Heheh, once when I was cleaning a sleeve with my 5 in 1, my boss at the time ("15 years experience") asked what I was doing. I told him I was removing excess paint so I could clean the roller sleeve. His response? "Huh, I 've never seen that done like that."  Damn, I thought the curved part was selfexplanatory.

I still prefer not to use them on smaller rooms. Can be a pain in some close places.
For the most part Biker, we are on the same page.


----------



## Z paint

yea i like laying plastic down in a big roller pan and taping with duct tape so i can just through out the plastic and not clean the pan...another trick is if u are rolling with a nine and only have one metal tray supporter with u i tape a tube of caulk or roller cover under another plastic liner to keep it upright and sturdy..sounds like its cheesy but it supports a plastic liner just as well as a metal tray does


----------



## Boden Painting

I'll use an 18" most of the time, buying them by the case makes them more affordable and I can cover double the wall space with no lap marks. I'm surprised more guys don't use them, are they too heavy for most guys?


----------



## boman47k

> yea i like laying plastic down in a big roller pan


I have done that too. I have also used garbage bags to cover the pan. When through, I just pull the bag off inside out and toss it.


----------



## DWS DIABLO

You mean to tell me you guys dont "accubrush!!"


----------



## JNLP

Boden Painting said:


> I'm surprised more guys don't use them, are they too heavy for most guys?


I often hear people say they're too heavy for them. When comparing my 9" to my 18" frame, they feel about the same. I don't understand how adding another 9" nap to your current 9" nap with a little paint can add "so much" weight? I'm skinny @ 150 and can roll with them all day every day. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter

I used to know a guy who...:boat:


----------



## Boden Painting

JNLP said:


> I often hear people say they're too heavy for them. When comparing my 9" to my 18" frame, they feel about the same. I don't understand how adding another 9" nap to your current 9" nap with a little paint can add "so much" weight? I'm skinny @ 150 and can roll with them all day every day. :thumbup:


I hear ya although I'm a little more stout than you but it doesn't bother me to use one all day. And the other argument I hear is that the covers are too expensive. But the way I figure it is that if I'm doing double the work then it pays for itself in the first 15 minutes of work


----------



## bungle bud

i use them most of the time, it now feels strange using a 9 incher 
i just finnished using a 18" wooster to apply some aura on a stair hallway.
infact the only time i use 9" is in closets,bathrooms and kitchens.


----------



## Jeff.Chicago

I use a 18 inch all the time! I've come to the conclusion that a 9 inch just doesn't cut it anymore. I've actually timed myself with each roller and there is quite a difference in labor time! 18's also come in handy when you are applying eggshell................ makes it a lot easier when you have to do a 20 foot wall in one stroke so that there is no flash.


----------



## Mopaint

The main reason I use an 18 is the design limits cornrows, and the speed limits lap marks. I use a one inch lambs wool sleeve it cost 20 bucks and lasts 6 months using it 5 days a week. Once you have used a lambs wool sleeve you can never go back to a synthetic. They don't spatter, they cover better, smoother finish and less effort. MOPAINT


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Yes lambswooll is the best. I learned my rolling with lambswool. I always thought all those other rollers were just cheap covers.
But I'd have to say if any of my guys walked up to my job holding a 18" roller and a pan (any size pan). I would politely tell them I won't be needing there help today.


----------



## bikerboy

ewingpainting.net said:


> But I'd have to say if any of my guys walked up to my job holding a 18" roller and a pan (any size pan). I would politely tell them I won't be needing there help today.


Once you see the difference in production, you'd sing a different tune. Unless of course you have no jobs where it can be used AND you don't like to make more money.


----------



## JNLP

bikerboy said:


> Once you see the difference in production, you'd sing a different tune. Unless of course you have no jobs where it can be used AND you don't like to make more money.


I'm unsure if he ment it towards somebody using an 18", or using an 18" with a pan. Using an 18" with a pan is a joke for sure. Better be showing up with a 18" bucket or you'll be filling up that pan every 5 minutes.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

JNLP said:


> I'm unsure if he ment it towards somebody using an 18", or using an 18" with a pan. Using an 18" with a pan is a joke for sure. Better be showing up with a 18" bucket or you'll be filling up that pan every 5 minutes.


I meant if they showed up with an 18" *or* a roller pan. hope I cleared it up for you


----------



## Boden Painting

ewingpainting.net said:


> I meant if they showed up with an 18" *or* a roller pan. hope I cleared it up for you


I don't get this either. Hypothetically, If you have a guy on your crew that you pay $15/hr and he can cover 500sq/ft an hour using a 9" roller or he can cover 1000sq/ft + using an 18 with better results how does it not make sense to use one? You've saved yourself $15 an hour in labor costs, have not increased your paint material cost at all and only have $2-3 more for a roller cover. Finally, you are moving on to the next job with happy customers that you completed their job in an expeditious manner.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Boden Painting said:


> Finally, you are moving on to the next job with happy customers that you completed their job in an expeditious manner.


Ya, but what about all your holidays you'll have to fix? what about the aching backs form your employees? Whom you now have a worker comp claim from. because the roller is so heavy from the loaded paint. After you deal with that the extra 15 buck an hr. will seem cheap.The only good thing an 18" is good for are garage floor coatings.


----------



## aaron61

I hope I'm not missing the boat here but I agree with Ewing. The only time we use 18's is on floors. It has alot to do with the jobs we get. Most are interior residential repaints. It seems simple enough 18 is double 9 therefore double production, but I don't believe that would work for us. Wouldn't there be more cut in time to allow for the bigger roller, fatigue, accomaditing for more room needed to swing that roller and moving a bigger bucket, ect... Maybe if we had alot of the same color it would work. But then my guys would have to find room to carry these big **s bucket around in there trucks to allow for color changes !!!! I don't know!!


----------



## Boden Painting

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya, but what about all your holidays you'll have to fix? what about the aching backs form your employees? Whom you now have a worker comp claim from. because the roller is so heavy from the loaded paint. After you deal with that the extra 15 buck an hr. will seem cheap.The only good thing an 18" is good for are garage floor coatings.



Sir, I can honestly tell you that I have no more holidays with the 18 than using a 9" roller, and the 18" rolls out a wall smother then a 9" even with a 3/8 nap. If your walls have that much contour that a 18 leaves large empty spaces then I would argue that some work would need to be done on the walls prior to painting.

As for the weight, stop hiring sissies.  The weight of the 18" cage is less then or equal to the weight of a good 9" handle and the added paint weight is minimal. There is no need for a bigger cut in line as the roller nap is the same.

18's aren't for everyone obviously and if I"m painting anything smaller then a 10x10 room, I"ll use a 9" too.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I was not saying that my could not handle it. What I am saying is the 9" rollers are heavy enough as it is. Adding another 9" on that and rolling all day, every day will have a impact on a persons body whether their a sissy or not. My interest is not just getting the job done fast but also the safety of my employees. My job as an owner/boss is to keep an eye out for things that can potentially put my guy at risk of an injury. One for my Guys and the other for my mod rate.


----------



## vermontpainter

Who cares, the 9 and 18 are both tools that we need. Sometimes the 9 is not big enough and sometimes the 18 is cumbersome. The 9 is more economical for smaller applications. The 18 has a labor savings associated with it on larger applications. Each has its place. No need to argue this one.


----------



## Dave Mac

18 almost always


----------



## vermontpainter

Dave Mac said:


> 18 almost always


DMac

With your 18"ers and 4" cut brushes, I can just see you wheelin onto the job in a dumptruck carrying nothing but 32' ladders to do interior work! :thumbsup:

I know you dont paint much personally anymore, but you sure are setting your crew up with the biggest possible production opportunities...must be working for you!


----------



## Dave Mac

Scott

HA HA, I I had to paint today, first time in a long time, I painted doors for half the day, I confess I used a three inch brush, lol But i talked up the four inch lol I actually told the guys when i was their age I had a brush in both hands when painting doors lol. I felt guilty using that three inch after all that talk on here about the four inch. lol

But when I cme up, you had a three for windows, and a four inch for everything else, or else you got a hard time. 

thanks 
dave mac


----------



## vermontpainter

Dave Mac said:


> Scott
> 
> I actually told the guys when i was their age I had a brush in both hands when painting doors lol.
> But when I cme up, you had a three for windows, and a four inch for everything else, or else you got a hard time.
> 
> thanks
> dave mac


Dave

Haha, glad you got to sling some paint. By the way, how old are you? In your picture you look about 28!?! You must have started when you were about 2!


----------



## MAK-Deco

aaron61 said:


> I hope I'm not missing the boat here but I agree with Ewing. The only time we use 18's is on floors. It has alot to do with the jobs we get. Most are interior residential repaints. It seems simple enough 18 is double 9 therefore double production, but I don't believe that would work for us. Wouldn't there be more cut in time to allow for the bigger roller, fatigue, accomaditing for more room needed to swing that roller and moving a bigger bucket, ect... Maybe if we had alot of the same color it would work. But then my guys would have to find room to carry these big **s bucket around in there trucks to allow for color changes !!!! I don't know!!


Couldn't of said it better....


----------



## Dave Mac

vermontpainter said:


> Dave
> 
> Haha, glad you got to sling some paint. By the way, how old are you? In your picture you look about 28!?! You must have started when you were about 2!


 
28 You are to kind, Im 42 an have been slinging paint since junior high. Its the only thing I have ever done. 

How old are you scott??


Thanks
dave mac


----------



## NEPS.US

Holy crap, Mr Production with 25 sprayers out of a 55 gallon drum is worried about a comp claim for using a 18" roller. What a bunch of crap. Use the right tool for the right job. We mostly use 18"'s for back rolling interior spray jobs or for long production areas...like warehouse walls, school hallways, large concrete surfaces and have never heard anyone crying for a asprin or a chiropractor.


----------



## MAK-Deco

NEPS.US said:


> Holy crap, Mr Production with 25 sprayers out of a 55 gallon drum is worried about a comp claim for using a 18" roller. What a bunch of crap. Use the right tool for the right job. We mostly use 18"'s for back rolling interior spray jobs or for long production areas...like warehouse walls, school hallways, large concrete surfaces and have never heard anyone crying for a asprin or a chiropractor.


I would certainly use them for those situations that you mention NEPS


----------



## MAK-Deco

Dave Mac said:


> 28 You are to kind, Im 42 an have been slinging paint since junior high. Its the only thing I have ever done.
> 
> How old are you scott??
> 
> 
> Thanks
> dave mac


Sounds like me except I am not 42


----------



## vermontpainter

Dave Mac said:


> How old are you scott??
> Thanks
> dave mac


40 this year. I too started around 14. I have come to realize that its not how old you are or how many years you have been painting that really matters. Its talent and the quality of your experience. I've had a brush in hand for 26 years. Only the past 13 of those have been my true education on proper high level finishing. The first 13 were just a kid with a brush making money. I have painters now in the 5-10 year experience range who are light years ahead of where I was at that level. I've also had painters in the 5-10 range that were not very good. Talent and quality of experience is how I have found the best fitting candidates for my crew. Now I get a thrill out of seeing an apprentice become productive in 3-6 months. When you surround an apprentice with good talent its fun to watch them get it.


----------



## capitalcity painting

I personally have never used an 18. All the ones I have seen seem cheap and I think that I can get just about as much paint out of my purdy colluses 3/4" 9. Another reason is the ease of cleaning, paint directly out of a 5, when done pour out paint, pour in water can sit for days until ready to take outside and water hose clean. How do you guys clean your rollers? I put mine on the stick and use the bucket as a teeter toter and spray it with a water hose, spins clean in 1 min easy. Charlie


----------



## bikerboy

I have a clear plastic tube, (looks like a bong) that an 18" slides into. A cap screws over that and seals the ends. Then I just screw the hose into the cap, turn on the facet and water is forced through the nap and out the end. 3-5 minutes later you have a clean 18" sleeve.


----------



## MAK-Deco

for those who clean sleeves truely how many applications are you getting out of it before its no good? I know lambs will last longer but I am talking synthetics... Super fabs, Pro DooZ, Purdys white dove or Colossus etc..


----------



## bikerboy

Mine is something like this.

http://www.rejuv-a-roller.com/index2.html


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

All this talk of 18's, doesn't anybody use a power roller?? I use one made by graco,it has an extension handle, it hooks right to my airless. Its a 9". I had a 12" made by wagner in the mid eighties, but it finally gave up the ghost and they don't make it anymore, so the only one I could find was the 9" by graco. I prefer it over any other type of roller as it eliminates the time spent going back and forth to the bucket/pan. It feeds paint as you want it, so you just roll on. Its faster than an 18", gives you better control since the paint flo is even all the time (eliminates the spread than even out factor), and gets right up to the corner which an 18 won't do. And the wieght thing is not a factor. As for cleaning, I use one of those plastic rings that hooks to a garden hose(even comes with a free 5 in one at Slowes), works great and throughly cleans the roller cover out.

But hey, what do I know, I'm a drywaller


----------



## vermontpainter

MAK-Deco said:


> for those who clean sleeves truely how many applications are you getting out of it before its no good? I know lambs will last longer but I am talking synthetics... Super fabs, Pro DooZ, Purdys white dove or Colossus etc..


I've never had much luck cleaning naps and getting quality reuse out of them. I guess I am not a good nap cleaner. The part I never understood was why I would spend a half hour cleaning a $3 item. Even if it is the more expensive 18", is it cost effective to clean something that will not yield a 100% quality reuse?


----------



## MAK-Deco

vermontpainter said:


> I've never had much luck cleaning naps and getting quality reuse out of them. I guess I am not a good nap cleaner. The part I never understood was why I would spend a half hour cleaning a $3 item. Even if it is the more expensive 18", is it cost effective to clean something that will not yield a 100% quality reuse?



Thats kind of what I was saying also  I buy my rollers in bulk usually once a year. And is all that latex running down the drain is good? a dry up roller sitting in the land fill? hmm not sure which is better or worse...


----------



## capitalcity painting

vermontpainter said:


> I've never had much luck cleaning naps and getting quality reuse out of them. I guess I am not a good nap cleaner. The part I never understood was why I would spend a half hour cleaning a $3 item. Even if it is the more expensive 18", is it cost effective to clean something that will not yield a 100% quality reuse?


The purdy collesous is actually much better once washed and used again and they are around $8 a peice. Like I said before it takes around a 1-2 minuites to clean out. As long as you keep them soaked in water you can clean them whenever you want. I wait till I have 3-4 too clean at once. I do understand the whole its not worth cleaning things if it takes to long and I will not clean out an oil brush. I can probably use a roller for several months as long as it is not used on a rough surface like brick or stucco.


----------



## greensboro84

whoa!!! u dont clean out your oil brush. dang, i even clean out my yachtsmans. i dont know, im weird, i become attached to my brushes after a couple days of use.


----------



## tsunamicontract

i use those rings that hook up to a hose, (its just a cheap DIY'er product, but it works great) totally clean in about a minute. I made one that I can hook up to any utility sink inside too. Just put together a dog showering thing from my home center, cut the shower end off, put in a barbed hose to 3/4 inch thread adaptor with a T clamp, screw my roller cleaner onto that.


----------



## poet-1

greensboro84 said:


> whoa!!! u dont clean out your oil brush...


 
Oil-brushes don't have to be cleaned out every time.. My oil-brush loves me --I dress her in a nice crispy paper dress, provide her with plenty of thinner to drink whenever she's thirsty, and let her ride with me in the van every day.. She's always clean, nice and soft when needed --just undress her and give her a little spin...


----------



## poet-1

*re: 18" rollers*

 
Like them. Always use them on large, high-ceiling areas such as foyer, living room... They excel in such areas ---time- and application-wise (faster, easier, more uniform sheen [particularly satin/eggshell], etc). The only drawback is of course the weight, which seems not to be a problem after getting used to it. Not recommended for plaster walls in older homes --these are, unlike drywalls, not perfectly even. 

Using a 9" roller on larger walls is like 2" brush on the doors, methinks, which takes longer a time.. I once ran out of 18" cover, and decided to use two 9" covers instead (firmly connected internally by a piece of plastic taken from a 9" roller frame). It worked.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

NEPS.US said:


> Holy crap, Mr Production with 25 sprayers out of a 55 gallon drum is worried about a comp claim.


Is someone getting a little crampy around here?:notworthy:


----------



## greensboro84

""Oil-brushes don't have to be cleaned out every time.. My oil-brush loves me --I dress her in a nice crispy paper dress, provide her with plenty of thinner to drink whenever she's thirsty, and let her ride with me in the van every day.. She's always clean, nice and soft when needed --just undress her and give her a little spin... ""
yeah i guess ur right. i dont use mine often so i just go ahead and clean it out real good.


----------



## bikerboy

vermontpainter said:


> I've never had much luck cleaning naps and getting quality reuse out of them. I guess I am not a good nap cleaner. The part I never understood was why I would spend a half hour cleaning a $3 item. Even if it is the more expensive 18", is it cost effective to clean something that will not yield a 100% quality reuse?


I clean them (not my employees) because it saves a couple of dollars and we don't use cheap pads. Just commited to cutting tool and material costs this year and this is one way. (Of course gas prices are taking up the savings)


----------



## bikerboy

Quote:
Originally Posted by *NEPS.US*  
_Holy crap, Mr Production with 25 sprayers out of a 55 gallon drum is worried about a comp claim._


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mike's QP

one every interior new construction i use 18" naps, clean them at the end of the day, i put them on a pole extend it and spray it with the hose so it spins all the paint out, good lambswool naps are better used, i have 2 that ive used for over a year, if you clean them out well they last forever.


----------



## JESS

Using 18s are the only way to roll unless youre doing a bath room or a cut up kitchen ie small area. At $9.50 a pop I actually just chuck the sucker after doing an average 12x14 room. At labor of $40 an hour it easily pays for itself not to mention most of my clients have expensive landscapes and it makes a mess and takes at least fifteen minutes even after raking dry with a five.


----------



## JESS

*Hilariuos!*



Rustbuster said:


> Get yourself a wheelbarrow, pour in a fiver of paint and use this to roll out of with your double size roller. Coat the inside with the stuff you put on spray booth walls for easy stripping when the wheelbarrow gets too thick with dried paint.


Is there any question why most people think were drunks and just above the food chain of roofers? Thank you Rust Buster for making my day ospho luscious!


----------



## Doug Dahlke

Just started using an 18" on the last couple of jobs I did. Kicking myself that I didn't start sooner. So much faster.


----------



## JNLP

Doug Dahlke said:


> Just started using an 18" on the last couple of jobs I did. Kicking myself that I didn't start sooner. So much faster.


I recently got TimHag to roll with one. He thinks the same thing. :thumbup:


On the topic of 18s... Anybody using the new Wide Boy Hulk? Any upsides besides not losing your nuts? Any flaws? Seemed really stiff to me when I was playing with one the other day at the store.


----------



## bikerboy

JNLP said:


> I recently got TimHag to roll with one. He thinks the same thing. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> On the topic of 18s... Anybody using the new Wide Boy Hulk? Any upsides besides not losing your nuts? Any flaws? Seemed really stiff to me when I was playing with one the other day at the store.


Got a brand new one when I bought a pile of stuff that a contractor backed out on. Haven't used it yet because there were these all metal (not metal tube) frames in the pile and I really like them. Like the idea of not losing the nuts.


----------



## JNLP

bikerboy said:


> Got a brand new one when I bought a pile of stuff that a contractor backed out on. Haven't used it yet because there were these all metal (not metal tube) frames in the pile and I really like them. Like the idea of not losing the nuts.


You mean like one of these?
http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Big_Ben_p/br045.htm
http://www.thepaintstore.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=R675

I've never used any other kind because the old company I learned the 18 with insisted they were garbage & the wide boys were the shiznit. Being I had those now, never thought about trying any other. I do like I can adjust the how much tension is on the nap with them though.


----------



## NEPS.US

The Wooster one's are great ..the tabs break easy. I like the quick lock poles ....the SW one dont adapt ...


----------



## bikerboy

Something like the second photo. Not individual holes but slots.


----------



## straight_lines

I could not imagine using an 18. As far as it hurting your back, gimme a break. Really? 

If a painter can't handle an 18 he probably won't get a job with me. I use one and a whizz to do the close stuff, and you can lay the whizz on the side of the pan. You can get rooms done so much faster.


----------



## florin

I work for a company that always uses the same color. 18" does the job in half time and the only time i use 9" is for washrooms and sometimes kitchen because then we use semi gloss and a bit different color.


----------



## salmangeri

I think with some painters myself included the saying goes "you can't teach an old dog new tricks" I especially like the 18" 1/2" nap when rolling ceilings,takes half the time and less neck cramps. I have three "Wide Boy" 18" roller buckets. I stack all three inside one another on a shelf in my van. They don't take up too much space either. What's nice about the wide boys is that I can carry two gallons of paint around the room easily with one hand. They also come with an air tight top so I can keep the paint overnight in the bucket if I need to. I use a plastic disposable liner in the bucket which saves additional time during clean up. I know everyone has their own preference but if you give the 18"s a chance you just might find them very useful.

Sal


----------



## johnthepainter

im still waiting for a 36"


----------



## ewingpainting.net

johnthepainter said:


> im still waiting for a 36"


lol :laughing:


----------



## spayer48

Rustbuster said:


> Get yourself a wheelbarrow, pour in a fiver of paint and use this to roll out of with your double size roller. Coat the inside with the stuff you put on spray booth walls for easy stripping when the wheelbarrow gets too thick with dried paint.


Are u serious ?
Laughed when I read it.


----------



## tsunamicontract

*spay*er48, this is not the pet professionals forum. Is this Sev's 3rd account?

but yah, I don't tend to find myself painting out of wheelbarrow too often either.


----------



## firepainter

*lmao,,,painters?*

i see we have quite a few responses concerning 18 inch rollers and this and that...through my exp 18's are very productive on jobs, esp newer houses and vaulted ceilings...as far as holidays they might leave well there is always back rolling ya know...which normally u would do anyway if u were to use eggshell satin or semi gloss..its just a good code to go by to always backroll ur wall...18;s have nothing to do with the holidays , maybe the painter. And ive saw alot of comments concerning the way to clean ur roller pans as well...i find this so humorous...have u guys forgot that u can actually wash out ur pan and roller naps or did i bump my head somewhere lol


----------



## salmangeri

I have been using the Wooster WideBoy roller buckets for many years. I have developed a liner system for the Wooster Buckets that cuts clean up time to one minute and without water.

Check out product and video demo www.valleyproproducts.com


----------



## Quaid?

im astounded to hear that some people dont like or will not use an 18. each to their own, but i thought it was as standard as using a paint bucket and not cutting out of a full gallon. The only effect using an 18 will have on your body is making it stonger. Holidays are a product of the painter, not the roller. Give it a week, and you will never go back to a 9inch, unless needed, I promise you


----------



## BC_Painter

Quaid? said:


> im astounded to hear that some people dont like or will not use an 18. each to their own, but i thought it was as standard as using a paint bucket and not cutting out of a full gallon. The only effect using an 18 will have on your body is making it stonger. Holidays are a product of the painter, not the roller. Give it a week, and you will never go back to a 9inch, unless needed, I promise you


I dump 3/4 of the gallon into a tray and cut out of the gallon can :thumbup:

No paint bucket for me, never even seen them up here


----------



## Quaid?

BC_Painter said:


> I dump 3/4 of the gallon into a tray and cut out of the gallon can :thumbup:
> 
> No paint bucket for me, never even seen them up here


really, or are you messin with me? if it works for you than keep at it. I hate sticking my brush into the narrow and deep paint can.


----------



## Workaholic

salmangeri said:


> I have been using the Wooster WideBoy roller buckets for many years. I have developed a liner system for the Wooster Buckets that cuts clean up time to one minute and without water.
> 
> Check out product and video demo www.valleyproproducts.com


I have used and Sal's liners and they are very efficient. Thanks Sal. :thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter

Quaid? said:


> really, or are you messin with me? if it works for you than keep at it. I hate sticking my brush into the narrow and deep paint can.


I'm serious, it's all I was ever taught, and the handle on the can is perfect to wrap your thumb on while holding the bottom of the can.

I first only ever saw a paint bucket while flipping through a reno book and saw a painting section so I breezed over it for a chuckle. To my surprise it said no pro ever dips from a can, but like I said, I've neer seen it the other way around!

I have no prob dipping from it since I'm so used to it, but I worked with a girl that started her own business, did quite well, and she preferred yogourt containers, since they were smaller and easier to hold, to each their own :thumbup:


----------



## Picky Painter

I've never heard the painter's expression "holidays" before, must be a south-of-the-border lingo type thing. Is it the same as what I like to call a "fat lip" left behind from the end of the roller?


----------



## Quaid?

A holiday is just when you "miss a spot". what you call a fat lip I call "wagon wheels"


----------



## Workaholic

BC_Painter said:


> I dump 3/4 of the gallon into a tray and cut out of the gallon can :thumbup:
> 
> No paint bucket for me, never even seen them up here


I cut the bell out of empties and use them for work pots.


----------



## Quaid?

BC_Painter said:


> I dump 3/4 of the gallon into a tray and cut out of the gallon can :thumbup:
> 
> No paint bucket for me, never even seen them up here





BC_Painter said:


> I'm serious, it's all I was ever taught, and the handle on the can is perfect to wrap your thumb on while holding the bottom of the can.
> 
> I first only ever saw a paint bucket while flipping through a reno book and saw a painting section so I breezed over it for a chuckle. To my surprise it said no pro ever dips from a can, but like I said, I've neer seen it the other way around!
> 
> I have no prob dipping from it since I'm so used to it, but I worked with a girl that started her own business, did quite well, and she preferred yogourt containers, since they were smaller and easier to hold, to each their own :thumbup:



if you and a couple other guys need to cut the same color, and you only have 1 or 2 gallons of it, what do you do? I assume you keep empty cans and let them dry out?


----------



## Workaholic

Quaid? said:


> if you and a couple other guys need to cut the same color, and you only have 1 or 2 gallons of it, what do you do? I assume you keep empty cans and let them dry out?


Cut the bell out of empties and rinse them out. Rinse them out at the end of the day when you clean your brush. 

It amazes me how many people pay for those pelican things when the paint store gives you free work pots.


----------



## BC_Painter

Quaid? said:


> if you and a couple other guys need to cut the same color, and you only have 1 or 2 gallons of it, what do you do? I assume you keep empty cans and let them dry out?


Exactly right, the paint store usually has clean empties they'll just give us if we need em too. They charge a normal customer a couple bucks but don't care when it's acontractor with any type of volume.

I try to get as much paint out of an empty and dry it out, always have a few on hand.

*
I cut the bell out of empties and use them for work pots.*

I've never cut the bells out, a guy I worked with once did, but I like being able to throw a lid onto the can for a quick jet outta there if need be, no plastic or w/e necessary


----------



## Quaid?

Workaholic said:


> Cut the bell out of empties and rinse them out. Rinse them out at the end of the day when you clean your brush.
> 
> It amazes me how many people pay for those pelican things when the paint store gives you free work pots.



i just love the paint pots. they are wide enough that you can hold them without needing your thumb on the lip and just stick the brush in, hit the side and go. wash it out at the end of day and itll last you a looong time. also, you can buy the plastic liners for them. this is priceless for using stain or urethane. no matter what the condition of the pot is, you throw a liner in it and you have a steril pot to work out of. i just wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## salmangeri

Sean,

Thanks for the good report. I am still trying to get them in the stores in your area.......if you run out let me know I'll send you some for the price of postage only.............:thumbsup:

Sal


----------



## tedrin

Workaholic said:


> Cut the bell out of empties and rinse them out. Rinse them out at the end of the day when you clean your brush.
> 
> It amazes me how many people pay for those pelican things when the paint store gives you free work pots.


I agree...I've always used an empty paint can to cut in....Those Pelican things I've seen in the paint store wedge your hand in the handle pretty tight and I like to use both hands to cut-in.....You can't freely switch hands on a ladder with those Pelican pales...I always wash out 4-5 cans,lids and all, after completing a big job and store them for later...It seems like you can never have enough cutting pales.


----------



## Pintor758NJ

flashme18 said:


> how many people use these? i used them on large jobs where there was only 1 or 2 colors. The prices have been jacked up on the roller covers in HD's and Lowes up here in nyc area.. they want like 8 bucks ..i used to pay 4 down in DC area 18 months ago.
> 
> I used 12 inch rollers a lot down in DC also. They are more efficient as you can roll 50% extra per pass on the wall. Why are 9" rollers the standard? I havent found a pan for 12" rollers.. Only find those deep dish 18" buckets that work with the 12".
> 
> anyone use corner rollers?? i always cut them in with a brush but am curious to try a corner roller and save a few minutes.
> 
> what other time savers, tricks of the trade do you guys have?



9" rollers are the standard these days?? says who???????? boy we are really behind in technology these days.


----------



## nEighter

Going out tomorrow morning and getting one. I hope all yous guys are right. I have never used one, but 12' walls are begging for something that can cover a bit faster


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

nEighter said:


> Going out tomorrow morning and getting one. I hope all yous guys are right. I have never used one, but 12' walls are begging for something that can cover a bit faster


Ever thought about a power-roller that attaches to your airless? It will out run any 18" any day


----------



## BC_Painter

nEighter said:


> Going out tomorrow morning and getting one. I hope all yous guys are right. I have never used one, but 12' walls are begging for something that can cover a bit faster


Sounds like a plan :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic

salmangeri said:


> Sean,
> 
> Thanks for the good report. I am still trying to get them in the stores in your area.......if you run out let me know I'll send you some for the price of postage only.............:thumbsup:
> 
> Sal


Will do Sal. If I used a 18 the majority of time I would of already been soliciting you for a case of them.


----------



## NEPS.US

Workaholic said:


> I cut the bell out of empties and use them for work pots.


I never did that until I saw Slingah doing it. Now I'm addicted to cleaning cans and cutting the lip out.


----------



## salmangeri

Sean,

If you ever get the Wooster 4 gallon ( 9" roller cover ) roller bucket let me know. I have the smaller liners which fit them as well........:thumbsup:

Sal


----------



## BC_Painter

I use one of them wideboys up in canada, how are these liners and would they be worth it to ship up here?


----------



## salmangeri

BC get on my website look at the video demo and fill in the info to request a free sample pack. Once I get your address I will check what the shipping rates will be to send several packs to you.........in the mean time you can check one out for free to see if you like it...........

Sal


----------



## BC_Painter

salmangeri said:


> BC get on my website look at the video demo and fill in the info to request a free sample pack. Once I get your address I will check what the shipping rates will be to send several packs to you.........in the mean time you can check one out for free to see if you like it...........
> 
> Sal


Do you manually send these samples out?

I have to choose a US state for the order to process ><

If you choose it i'll throw it into the main address column instead and pick a random state that can be deleted when sent

edit: sent it anyways I am sure you'll figure it out


----------



## Workaholic

NEPS.US said:


> I never did that until I saw Slingah doing it. Now I'm addicted to cleaning cans and cutting the lip out.


Alright Slingah converted one. :thumbup:
That is the way I was taught to get a work pot. 



salmangeri said:


> Sean,
> 
> If you ever get the Wooster 4 gallon ( 9" roller cover ) roller bucket let me know. I have the smaller liners which fit them as well........:thumbsup:
> 
> Sal


will do I was looking at one of them not to long ago, might bill one onto the next job.


----------



## bikerboy

Workaholic said:


> I have used and Sal's liners and they are very efficient. Thanks Sal. :thumbsup:


Going to throw my plug in there too. One of my guys groaned, when I stuck one in the bucket. But he was a happy camper at cleanup time. 

Sal, these things are great and they save time (which equals money) on cleanup. Yank it out, cut off the corner and squeeze excess paint back into a can, throw it in the trash.


----------



## aaron61

Picky Painter said:


> I've never heard the painter's expression "holidays" before, must be a south-of-the-border lingo type thing. Is it the same as what I like to call a "fat lip" left behind from the end of the roller?


Not a south of the border thing.I'm originally from Ohio,been at this for over 30 years,that's the expression I've always heard used.Although I still don't quite get it????


----------



## PatsPainting

aaron61 said:


> Not a south of the border thing.I'm originally from Ohio,been at this for over 30 years,that's the expression I've always heard used.Although I still don't quite get it????


It means you took a holiday when it came time to paint that spot.

Pat


----------



## OraarO

PatsPainting said:


> It means you took a holiday when it came time to paint that spot.
> 
> Pat


Yeah, the painter must have "gone on vacation" right there...


----------



## salmangeri

Hey Dale,

check out the online video www.valleyproproducts.com.............I have a real slick way of squeezing the paint out of the liner. Thanks for the good report.........old dogs like me don't like to try new things either...I remember about 10 years ago my painting buddy asked me over the course of a year to try the 18's. I kept putting it off......it was one of those things when I finally got around to trying the 18 I thought "why didn't I try this sooner :thumbsup:

sal


----------



## BrushJockey

I think somewhere in here I might have posted this, but its a good one so here it is again- 
If you clean out the big rollers like I do- it's hard to spin them without spraying outside the sink. Get a 8" x 24 tin peice of duct and spin in that. You can literally spin into a gallon bucket with that.


----------



## bearpa11

Started using a 14" roller a couple years ago. Have to special order it from Wooster, but they also make an open frame for it so you can get into those corners nice and tight.


----------



## BrushJockey

bearpa11 said:


> Started using a 14" roller a couple years ago. Have to special order it from Wooster, but they also make an open frame for it so you can get into those corners nice and tight.


I like those too. I get an 18'' and cut it down if I don't have time to special order. Just make sure you defuzz the cut good.


----------



## nEighter

Okay, bout the setup this morning w/ a purdy colosis and it f*ckiing rocks! I cannot believe I have gone this long without owning one. The setup cost me $64.00 total. I got it from SW (I get class E pricing from my homestore though  )


----------



## BC_Painter

BrushJockey said:


> I think somewhere in here I might have posted this, but its a good one so here it is again-
> If you clean out the big rollers like I do- it's hard to spin them without spraying outside the sink. Get a 8" x 24 tin peice of duct and spin in that. You can literally spin into a gallon bucket with that.



I spin any rollers in an empty fiver :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy

You guys need one of these for cleaning 18's. Hook it to the hose and do something else fore a few minutes. Scroll down the link.

http://www.o-geepaint.com/Painttools/Addons.shtml


----------



## bikerboy

salmangeri said:


> Hey Dale,
> 
> check out the online video www.valleyproproducts.com.............I have a real slick way of squeezing the paint out of the liner. Thanks for the good report.........old dogs like me don't like to try new things either...I remember about 10 years ago my painting buddy asked me over the course of a year to try the 18's. I kept putting it off......it was one of those things when I finally got around to trying the 18 I thought "why didn't I try this sooner :thumbsup:
> 
> sal


 
Sal,

That link ain't working. Need to re-post it. :thumbsup:

I was the same way on using 18's. Just started using them 3-4 years ago.


----------



## salmangeri

I have the roller cleaner from Ogee paint. it's works well I keep it next to my laundry sink. I have found that if the rollers are soaked over night they come much cleaner when put through the roller cleaner...............


----------



## aaron61

Allright guys, you've almost got me convinced.We really only use them on floors because it seems like quite the hassle compared to a 9 and a 5 gl bucket to carry around on the job and in your vehicle!Also most of our interiors are pretty tight with multiple colors. How are they on exterior stucco?
Convince me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## salmangeri

www.valleyproproducts.com


----------



## BrushJockey

Arron- try the 14 with the open (L) frames for your work. Like a 9" only more!
I use a Rubbermaid 14 g rough tote with 2 screens wired to fit for a bucket. Just as good as the big boy and they have a lid!


----------



## bikerboy

Aaron, if you already have an 18" setup, try it one time. Or have one guy use an 18 and one use a 9 on similar rooms, see who finishes first. The only thing you may have to get your crews used to is cutting in a little wider because the 18" can't get as close to the corners. 

If you have a room that is really cut up (lots of windows and doors) it will be easier to use a 9. We use a 18" about 60-75% of the time.

Never used one on stucco, that's not popular around here. Have used it on a long run of EFIS and it worked well.


----------



## johnpaint

Yeah big A, I use to feel the same as you, but even I have come over to the dark side.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

bikerboy said:


> Aaron, if you already have an 18" setup, try it one time. Or have one guy use an 18 and one use a 9 on similar rooms, see who finishes first. The only thing you may have to get your crews used to is cutting in a little wider because the 18" can't get as close to the corners.
> 
> If you have a room that is really cut up (lots of windows and doors) it will be easier to use a 9. We use a 18" about 60-75% of the time.
> 
> Never used one on stucco, that's not popular around here. Have used it on a long run of EFIS and it worked well.


I know, I'm a hack, and a lowballer, but I have been reading this thread for awhile. I was using my power-roller (graco) today, and was thinking to myself,,, Yeah, tell me an 18" is faster than this,,, it just isn't, just isn't.

You already have an airless sitting on the job,,, How come you don't use a power-roller?? 

Seems like everytime I bring this up, nobody says anything,,,,

So, I guess my question is this,,, How come you guys HATE power-rollers???


----------



## Workaholic

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You already have an airless sitting on the job,,, How come you don't use a power-roller??
> 
> Seems like everytime I bring this up, nobody says anything,,,,
> 
> So, I guess my question is this,,, How come you guys HATE power-rollers???


I think it might be because there are a lot of repaint guy here and it is not really the best idea to drag hoses through an occupied home. Easier to just dip and roll. 

Myself I just never have tried one. Send me one and i will give you my opinions.


----------



## bikerboy

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I know, I'm a hack, and a lowballer, but I have been reading this thread for awhile. I was using my power-roller (graco) today, and was thinking to myself,,, Yeah, tell me an 18" is faster than this,,, it just isn't, just isn't.
> 
> You already have an airless sitting on the job,,, How come you don't use a power-roller??
> 
> Seems like everytime I bring this up, nobody says anything,,,,
> 
> So, I guess my question is this,,, How come you guys HATE power-rollers???


Like everything else they have their place, but I have never used one. Can see it being useful when you have a ton of walls to do and can't spray. In my business, I see it being one of the tools in Wolf's "Had to have it...now it sits" thread. 

If I am spraying, there is somebody following behind backrolling. So they don't need a power roller or even a bucket. The material is already on the wall.


----------



## aaron61

Most of our interiors are usually 2 or 3 bedrooms with a main common area/living,kitchen,dining.Usually a minimum of 4 colors. Swinging a 9 around can be difficult.I can't imagine an 18.Then it would seem to me the time you save in rolling is lost on the over cutting.Then you have to lug around these big a** buckets to roll out of? Would there be an advantage in this situation??


----------



## salmangeri

aaron61 said:


> Most of our interiors are usually 2 or 3 bedrooms with a main common area/living,kitchen,dining.Usually a minimum of 4 colors. Swinging a 9 around can be difficult.I can't imagine an 18.Then it would seem to me the time you save in rolling is lost on the over cutting.Then you have to lug around these big a** buckets to roll out of? Would there be an advantage in this situation??


Hi Aaron,

Trying to convince someone to try something new by offering numerous suggestions and experiences online in my opinion is next to impossible. It just becomes a ping pong match in arguments. But.....Spend one day with me on the job. Look at the shelving set up in my van which accomdates three 4gallon and three 5 gallon Wooster buckets. Come to the job site where we are rolling "2 or 3 bedrooms with a main common area/living,kitchen,dining. Usually a minimum of 4 colors." See how quickly and efficiently we roll those rooms with an 18" set up and then.........inspect the roller to the cut line............see how the paint is squeezed from our bucket liners in one minute and without water..........and then who knows you just might be temped to try out the 18" bucket system........AGAIN I am not interested in a verbal ping pong match.......all I am saying is we all can present a convincing argument against every suggestion, but until we give the method/ product a run for it's money we won't be able to see for ourselves if it works for us or not................:thumbsup:


----------



## Andyman

I find it interesting that so many professional painting contractors haven't ever used a 18" roller. Yes, there are ideal times when and when not to use them, like in tight bathrooms or open floor plans with 16' ceilings. You still need a 9" roller but why wouldn't you use an 18" roller on larger projects, less reloads, less roller lines to smooth, quicker sq/ft per minute. No, they are not heavy. Serisouly? Contractors think they are fatiguing? Not even close, if so you may need to start of workout routine. I also find it interesting that some contractors are just throwing away once used roller heads. That's crazy. Only using a roller once and throwing it out is wasteful and lazy. Who buys a $3 roller anyways? As far as cleaning rollers goes, the best investment I made for cleaning was a utility wash sink. It's deep and wide enough to fit my 18" pan into. The spray hose works like a little powerwasher. Never worried about stains or clogs. I'd highly recommend this. I installed it myself with some rigging off my washer water lines. 

Aaron- I don't use the 'big a' buckets, no need, just a 18" wide pan. It glides across the floor with easy and you don't have to worry about dipping the roller in too far. The 18" can still get into tighter areas. For the most part if you can swing a 9" then you can swing a 18" as long as the widths of the roller runs are more than 18". I would be more concerned with my pole length than roller width. As far as cutting goes, maybe a 4" cut instead of a 2.5" cut.


----------



## aaron61

salmangeri said:


> Hi Aaron,
> 
> Trying to convince someone to try something new by offering numerous suggestions and experiences online in my opinion is next to impossible. It just becomes a ping pong match in arguments. But.....Spend one day with me on the job. Look at the shelving set up in my van which accomdates three 4gallon and three 5 gallon Wooster buckets. Come to the job site where we are rolling "2 or 3 bedrooms with a main common area/living,kitchen,dining. Usually a minimum of 4 colors." See how quickly and efficiently we roll those rooms with an 18" set up and then.........inspect the roller to the cut line............see how the paint is squeezed from our bucket liners in one minute and without water..........and then who knows you just might be temped to try out the 18" bucket system........AGAIN I am not interested in a verbal ping pong match.......all I am saying is we all can present a convincing argument against every suggestion, but until we give the method/ product a run for it's money we won't be able to see for ourselves if it works for us or not................:thumbsup:


Not trying to be combative at all & really not singleing you out either. I am not even really trying to convince me as much as my employees! By the way Mods....Whats the difference between this guy selling bucket liners & someone who is associated with a lead service who has never once tried to sell his service....I'm just sayin' and no harm meant to anyone. I'm just curious as to how quickly some here will want to castrate those they don't happen to see a value in their product.


----------



## bikerboy

Aaron, it was one of my employees that convinced me to try an 18" and I am grateful. 
As far convincing employees, you are the boss, tell them what you want done like any other job.


----------



## aaron61

bikerboy said:


> Aaron, it was one of my employees that convinced me to try an 18" and I am grateful.
> As far convincing employees, you are the boss, tell them what you want done like any other job.


Not a problem here! I just have a great bunch of guys right now and I like to get feed back from them so I think I'll throw it out there.


----------



## bikerboy

There's always "The guy who produces more is worth more"


----------



## aaron61

bikerboy said:


> There's always "The guy who produces more is worth more"


Ah yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## salmangeri

aaron61 said:


> Not a south of the border thing.I'm originally from Ohio,been at this for over 30 years,that's the expression I've always heard used.Although I still don't quite get it????



hey man,

just the fact that you've been at this for over 30 years says something about what type of painter you are. a bad name gets around twice as fast as a good name and I'm sure you are very good at your craft to be in business this long..............:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61

salmangeri said:


> hey man,
> 
> just the fact that you've been at this for over 30 years says something about what type of painter you are. a bad name gets around twice as fast as a good name and I'm sure you are very good at your craft to be in business this long..............:thumbsup:


Thanks...I think? Not sure what your reference to bad name/good name means?????????????


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Workaholic said:


> I think it might be because there are a lot of repaint guy here and it is not really the best idea to drag hoses through an occupied home. Easier to just dip and roll.
> 
> Myself I just never have tried one. Send me one and i will give you my opinions.


Thanks for the thoughtfull reply. As I think about it, I never use it on re-paints either, makes sense. But then again, I don't use 18"'s on re-paints either. The way i see it, is the 18 is for speed, if you need speed, then a power roller will do ya better, but speed is NOT the main concern in a re-paint. Again, thanks for the insight there. I am learning, slowly (its hard to teach an old dawg a new trick)


----------



## salmangeri

Arron,

I am being positive not sarcastic here as it's tough to read a person just by the words they say online............I live in a small town and around here "a bad name gets around twice as fast as a good name" so I have to work hard to be good at what I do or I'll find myself out of work.........anybody in business as long as you have has to be doing something right.........also the fact that you do residential also.......as opposed to commercial..........
o no now I've poed the guys with the spray rigs........sorry


----------



## Workaholic

aaron61 said:


> By the way Mods....Whats the difference between this guy selling bucket liners & someone who is associated with a lead service who has never once tried to sell his service....I'm just sayin' and no harm meant to anyone.


I was waiting for this question to come from someone. Sal is a painting contractor that works as a paint contractor that delveloped some 18" bucket liners. Sal offered me as I am sure he has offered other members free bucket liners to try. I do not believe Sal is really trying to sell his liners here as I have only heard him offer to send some for the price of shipping. Since he is a member that has been here for awhile I cut him slack because I do not feel he is spamming PT to sell liners nor do I believe that it is his only motive to being here.
The other guy is not a paint contractor and is not really in the field at all. He is a marketing salesman. He is here right now and he is being given the courtesy to participate on PT and hopefully people are benefiting from his presence.


----------



## aaron61

Workaholic said:


> I was waiting for this question to come from someone. Sal is a painting contractor that works as a paint contractor that delveloped some 18" bucket liners. Sal offered me as I am sure he has offered other members free bucket liners to try. I do not believe Sal is really trying to sell his liners here as I have only heard him offer to send some for the price of shipping. Since he is a member that has been here for awhile I cut him slack because I do not feel he is spamming PT to sell liners nor do I believe that it is his only motive to being here.
> The other guy is not a paint contractor and is not really in the field at all. He is a marketing salesman. He is here right now and he is being given the courtesy to participate on PT and hopefully people are benefiting from his presence.


My point exactly..both are equally welcome IMHO!:thumbsup:


----------



## boman47k

I have never used the liners mentioned here, but I can attest to the fact they save a lot of time as I have been doing the same thing for a few years with different size garbage bags. I have even used walmart bags and such with 9" rollers and pans. I sacrificed many contractor bags to cover/line 18" trays. Much better than washing the tray out.


----------



## One Coat Coverage

I use 18's 99% of the time. The only thing I use 9's on is small bathrooms and floors. 9's feel like mini-rollers to me.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

One Coat Coverage said:


> I use 18's 99% of the time. The only thing I use 9's on is small bathrooms and floors. 9's feel like mini-rollers to me.


Not when they are hooked to an airless


----------



## salmangeri

Hey Captain......are you pickin on a banjo??


----------



## boman47k

The bag/liner is very useful for the smaller rollers when you only have a little bit of space calling for them such as alongside doors that are close to the corner ( 3/4 inches).


----------



## Quaid?

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Not when they are hooked to an airless


ive wanted to try on of those rigs for a long time


----------



## jason123

Here's my MO on 18ner's

http://www.painterforhire.ca/paint-rollers-9-inch-vs-18-inch


----------



## jason123

here's a little vid for ya too

http://www.painterforhire.ca/house-painting-priming-with-an-18-inch-roller

Funny how everybody can paint until they have to???? Oh I was going to do this myself BUT!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Quaid? said:


> ive wanted to try on of those rigs for a long time


You can get a rig, that has a power roller (got mine from SW), with the in-line gun, and has an extension pole for spraying, with the in-line gun, for around 350.00. If you don't like the power roller, you can still use the extension pole for priming, it is a "have to have" tool for priming garages and ceilings over 10 ft, so there is REALLY no bad-side to trying one.

Incidently, the power-roller without the extension for priming is also 350.00 Graco is spot on there,lol


----------



## johnpaint

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You can get a rig, that has a power roller (got mine from SW), with the in-line gun, and has an extension pole for spraying, with the in-line gun, for around 350.00. If you don't like the power roller, you can still use the extension pole for priming, it is a "have to have" tool for priming garages and ceilings over 10 ft, so there is REALLY no bad-side to trying one.
> 
> Incidently, the power-roller without the extension for priming is also 350.00 Graco is spot on there,lol


Well the power roller works ok I guess, well not really. I have used it a few times and the only time it works ok is when you have a lot of texture on the walls, because the roller is pretty hard to turn over from of all the paint behind the roller. If you have smooth walls forget it, it will just slide on the walls.This is why I stopped using it. I would not waste my money on it, in fact I would sell mine if I could find a buyer.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

johnpaint said:


> Well the power roller works ok I guess, well not really. I have used it a few times and the only time it works ok is when you have a lot of texture on the walls, because the roller is pretty hard to turn over from of all the paint behind the roller. If you have smooth walls forget it, it will just slide on the walls.This is why I stopped using it. I would not waste my money on it, in fact I would sell mine if I could find a buyer.


I don't seem to have that problem, maybe we have differant models


----------



## HeatherP

*tried the 18"...*

and I did like it because it was alot faster for us...but! I found that I couldn't get the frame to keep the sleeve on...it kept loosening. So eventually I gave up on it. Does anyone have any experience like that...how to fix it???
PS BC Painter...i hated! the yogurt containers!!! I use either the plastic 5 litre cutting cans or empty paint cans. I like the plastic because they peel out and cheap plastic shower caps from the $store fit over them when you need to cover them up. And they stack when you are finished with them.


----------



## bikerboy

HeatherP said:


> and I did like it because it was alot faster for us...but! I found that I couldn't get the frame to keep the sleeve on...it kept loosening. So eventually I gave up on it. Does anyone have any experience like that...how to fix it???


 


Should always have a "fits all" in your kit.


----------



## BC_Painter

HeatherP said:


> and I did like it because it was alot faster for us...but! I found that I couldn't get the frame to keep the sleeve on...it kept loosening. So eventually I gave up on it. Does anyone have any experience like that...how to fix it???
> PS BC Painter...i hated! the yogurt containers!!! I use either the plastic 5 litre cutting cans or empty paint cans. I like the plastic because they peel out and cheap plastic shower caps from the $store fit over them when you need to cover them up. And they stack when you are finished with them.


Which 18" rollers did you try? I've NEVER seen them loosen on a job of mine!

I use the wooster ones with the wingnuts so the wrench would help with that, but they came out with a new version, no wingnuts, just a red clip that helps it to lock into place better AND you won't lose your wingnuts:thumbup:

I'm not sure I could ever go to a paint bucket now after so many years of using paint cans ^_^


----------



## salmangeri

http://www.woosterbrush.com/Catalog/PaintingEquipment/Jumbo&12to18InchRollerFrames



SHERLOCK® WIDE BOY™ I like the frame with the wing nuts it has worked very well for over 10 years for us...........


----------



## BC_Painter

salmangeri said:


> http://www.woosterbrush.com/Catalog/PaintingEquipment/Jumbo&12to18InchRollerFrames
> 
> 
> 
> SHERLOCK® WIDE BOY™ I like the frame with the wing nuts it has worked very well for over 10 years for us...........


Works well for me too :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter

make sure to check that the wing nuts are TIGHT.. I had mine come undone on me, I WAS SOOO LUCKY it was on the top and not the bottom.. the roller stayed on, but that would have been a MESS!!!


----------



## salestrainer

i have just ordered some 14' Pro dooz covers for the wooster adjustable frame. Think this may be a good compromise between the 9-18. Since I am residential re-paint only, feel this is big as I can go. The covers cost more, but I am calculating it will save me enough time to offset that. Have a wooster tray ordered that looks cool in the picture, it is shallow enough for a gallon of paint. Plan on using trashbags for liners for color changes.


----------



## nEighter

Shhh.. no one tell her she doesn't have any paint on that roller! 

You are doing fine dear just keep up the good work :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang

Funny....I never really noticed the roller.:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang

Dont think I've ever seen a roller frame like that either.


----------



## johnpaint

Wolfgang said:


> Dont think I've ever seen a roller frame like that either.


well I have seen them in the paint store but though that they may be flimsey. Has anyone used them and what did you think?


----------



## bikerboy

salestrainer said:


> i have just ordered some 14' Pro dooz covers for the wooster adjustable frame. Think this may be a good compromise between the 9-18. Since I am residential re-paint only, feel this is big as I can go. The covers cost more, but I am calculating it will save me enough time to offset that. Have a wooster tray ordered that looks cool in the picture, it is shallow enough for a gallon of paint. Plan on using trashbags for liners for color changes.


If you use 14 inch roller pads, Wooster has a new 14 inch frame that allows you to get closer to corners.


http://www.woosterbrush.com/PaintingTips/Videos#


----------



## admirableptg

a lambswool 18 last me half a year... hope you guys are kidding about tossing them. as for the pans just remove excess paint, let them dry, and peel them out. the one we use is old school and has hooks to hang off of ladders. everyday someone is pushing the 18. its better than going to the gym


----------



## CPFSam

I been doing this over 20 years, 18's are a back breaker. Used them in the old days, much younger then. 18 lambswool is the way to go. Also some may think about mopping the pan if your concerned about paint waste. 
You all know the price of the job covers paint, rollers,etc. Right???
Spray and backroll with an 18 gives a great finish on new homes.


----------



## CPFSam

*she can work that 18 cant she*

:thumbup:


nEighter said:


> Shhh.. no one tell her she doesn't have any paint on that roller!
> 
> You are doing fine dear just keep up the good work :whistling2:


----------



## Seattlepainting

I use 18 inch set ups on most interior repaints:







Although on one room projects we will use a 9 inch setup.


----------



## 6126

Those videos are awesome!!!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I've got to agree with Woodland. Those are some awesome vids!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat

Agree with with the last two guys also... How do you produce such pro vids?
You can tell me. I'm a Brit and it will go no further as I want it all :whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Not when they are hooked to an airless







I like both


----------



## ttd

18 inch lambswool! Holds a ton of paint and cleans up in a jiffy! Cost a little more but the things won't wear out.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> YouTube - Pressure Roller vs Airless Spray
> 
> I like both


 Hey, hey,,, I said it was faster than an 18",,,,lol.

The guy with the airless got it on the wall faster, but he didn't back roll it, watch that vidoe again and ask yourself, could the guy with the airless beat the pressure roller, even if he had a helper back-rolling it for him????

Not to mention that the airless guy could not do that without getting overspray on the rest of the job.:notworthy:


----------



## jack pauhl

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Hey, hey,,, I said it was faster than an 18",,,,lol.
> 
> The guy with the airless got it on the wall faster, but he didn't back roll it, watch that vidoe again and ask yourself, could the guy with the airless beat the pressure roller, even if he had a helper back-rolling it for him????
> 
> Not to mention that the airless guy could not do that without getting overspray on the rest of the job.:notworthy:


RE video. 1) the guy spraying took twice as long as it should for such a small area. 2) the guy with the 9 is insanely non-productive. That power fed roller couldnt get that guy a full coat of coverage on a 6' high wall in a single pass!. Any 9" roller manually loaded would do better than that and go twice that width with a single load. Seriously both those demonstrations were bad. Let that be a lesson on how not to paint a wall and how unproductive both were.


----------



## Workaholic

admirableptg said:


> a lambswool 18 last me half a year... hope you guys are kidding about tossing them. as for the pans just remove excess paint, let them dry, and peel them out. the one we use is old school and has hooks to hang off of ladders. everyday someone is pushing the 18. its better than going to the gym


I don't throw away the lambswools I toss the synthetics. 



Seattlepainting said:


> I use 18 inch set ups on most interior repaints:
> YouTube - Interior painting in Seattle Metro
> 
> 
> 
> Although on one room projects we will use a 9 inch setup.
> YouTube - Interior Painting with Red colors


Shearer painting: 
I agree very nicely done vids, I like the elapsed time. I also like your work shirts. I know some Sherer painters in Georgia, any relation? I know the spelling is sligghtly different but that does not always mean anything.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

Anybody ever used the Best-Leibco 18" frame with the plastic nuts? My Sherwin- Williams store has those and another red and blue one with the SW label on it. 
Also When you guys use the wooster wide boy buckets and roll a two story foyer, do you have problems dipping with a long extension pole fully extended? I only ever used a 9" and when I roll the top, my twist and lock pole is fully extended. I find when I dip into a pan the pole is parallel with the floor and makes it easy. I would hate to lock and unlock the pole changing sizes t dip as not to hit the lower ceiling in the hallway. It seems you would have to dip pretty deep in the bucket causing the pole to go high in the air. Any problems with this? You guys got me convinced to try the 18" or 14" anyway.


----------



## salmangeri

Not much room in a two story foyer ........most of the time I haven't been able to keep the 17' pole fully extended to dip in the bucket.........:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines

Sal I will be using those liners for the first time tomorrow. I will make sure to give you a shout out in the video, and a link or two.


----------



## salmangeri

Tip:........the paint will stay wet on liner as long as the grid portion is being refreshed with paint during the rolling process......when taking even a short break cover bucket up with plastic or the lid to keep paint from drying on the liner......good luck and thanks for giving them a try...:thumbsup:


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

So when you guys are using 18' rollers what do you use for the door headers? I only ever used 9's and I use a 9 inch roller or I just brush the top iof the door or window header in while I'm cutting in. That way I only have one roller and brush to clean up. Seems to me an 18 would be a little big for some areas of newer homes on repaints. So what's the best system? An 18 and a 4 or 6 inch whizz with a brush?


----------



## straight_lines

14 or 18+whizz+brush.

Wow @ never seeing those videos. They are great.


----------



## crownislandpainting

*14 rocks*



BrushJockey said:


> Arron- try the 14 with the open (L) frames for your work. Like a 9" only more!
> I use a Rubbermaid 14 g rough tote with 2 screens wired to fit for a bucket. Just as good as the big boy and they have a lid!


i use a 14 for everything mostly. Also cost me $14. Can't believe I held out to using just a nine for all those years. I am ready to get an 18 for NC backrolling the primer. :thumbup:


----------



## CPFSam

Husky used to make the best 18 pan. Use it with 18 wooster and lambswool is the best, cut in 4 inch block. Most produstion and coverage, period. I cant handle it anymore though, Im 44. Capt sheetrock is also correct on the power rollers from an airless. 
Thinking about busting out a new 18 rig to up production and 2011 looks to be a great year, I want to make as much jack as possible in case another ****storm of economy.


----------



## SuperiorPainter

ewingpainting.net said:


> I was not saying that my could not handle it. What I am saying is the 9" rollers are heavy enough as it is. Adding another 9" on that and rolling all day, every day will have a impact on a persons body whether their a sissy or not. My interest is not just getting the job done fast but also the safety of my employees. My job as an owner/boss is to keep an eye out for things that can potentially put my guy at risk of an injury. One for my Guys and the other for my mod rate.


I would say working the crap out of your guys with a 9'' roller could cause more fatigue unless you don't care at what pace they are working.

I have had guys that worked a full 8 hour day rolling walls that are 25' high with an 18'' roller, and they preferred the 18 roller over a 9" roller simply because they didn't want the crap worked out of them.


----------



## kdpaint

I find the degree of fatigue from 18s not much different from 9s.I know that double the size doesnt mean half the movements, but it feels like less up/down motions.
After using 18's and 14s(plus whiz) pretty much exclusively for a while, using a 9 feels like time is wasting away....These 18" threads make me laugh. I only add to them because I really feel that 9s are just not that efficient, and I cant help pushing my opinions sometimes, and by sometimes, I mean a lot. lol


----------



## A+HomeWork

Such a long thread. So many thoughts to respond to...all of which are my opinion by the way!

1) Lambswool covers are my favorite and are the cheapest if you are willing to clean thoroughly because you buy fewer of them. I have a couple that I can't remember when I bought them, they are so old!

2) Regarding paint down the drain, the 5 n 1 gets quite a lot of it out before you rinse in a sink or go out to the yard.

3) I have a power roller from Graco that leaked on the first and only job I ever used it. Very simple construction so I disassembled it and cleaned and rebuilt to no avail. It has sat in my shop for 5 years. You pay shipping, you can have it!! The roller quality isn't that good either and you have to buy special ones for it.

4) I have never used an 18 but will order one on one condition, I want the best quality roller and (lambswool) covers. Saw a link earlier. Is that the best one? I don't mind rolling all day either, but hate crappy equipment. Thanks.

5) Never heard of a holiday either. Here in Oklahoma, that's called "head in your a**" :yes:


----------



## One Coat Coverage

The absolute best 18 roller cover, or 9 for that matter is the Purdy Collosus 3/4 nap. Very easy to clean also.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

One Coat Coverage said:


> The absolute best 18 roller cover, or 9 for that matter is the Purdy Collosus 3/4 nap. Very easy to clean also.


 I always use a 3/8 white dove. Do you get the same finish with 1/2" and 3/4"? 3/8 doesn't hold as much paint but is supposed to give a smoother finish. I've used 1/2 inch already working with other guys. Ti thought they sopped the paint on kinda heavy. They difintely hold more paint. So you use 3/4 nap for drywall?


----------



## CPFSam

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Hey, hey,,, I said it was faster than an 18",,,,lol.
> 
> The guy with the airless got it on the wall faster, but he didn't back roll it, watch that vidoe again and ask yourself, could the guy with the airless beat the pressure roller, even if he had a helper back-rolling it for him????
> 
> Not to mention that the airless guy could not do that without getting overspray on the rest of the job.:notworthy:


Id take pressure roller over 18 inch. Ive used on exterior for milage with elasto. Worked great.


----------



## jack pauhl

As usual. Specific paints require specific roller covers not to mention specific to the surface and specific to what you want to accomplish production wise. 

Many paints roll entirely different with certain covers. Watched some guys roll Duration Home today with (I wont say the name) and it rained paint spatter, the finish was poor and their loads got them nowhere. They couldnt get one load to go 10' by the width of the 9" roller nicely and Duration isnt one of those paints you want to be making single passes with between loads. 

Next time you roll Duration, take a look down the wall a few minutes after you finish a wall, If you see each roller width pass you made... it wasnt rolled properly and those passes will be in your dry finish every time. I always grab wider roller covers for Duration when possible.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

Where can tray liners for the Wooster big ben tray? I can't seem to find any online.


----------



## Workaholic

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Where can tray liners for the Wooster big ben tray? I can't seem to find any online.


I don't know of any liners for that but for the wooster bucket you can use these http://www.valleyproproducts.com/


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

Yeah I just ordered the bucket. ValleyPro is gonna send me some liners to try. Maybe I'll take the tray back to Lowes.


----------



## One Coat Coverage

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I always use a 3/8 white dove. Do you get the same finish with 1/2" and 3/4"? 3/8 doesn't hold as much paint but is supposed to give a smoother finish. I've used 1/2 inch already working with other guys. Ti thought they sopped the paint on kinda heavy. They difintely hold more paint. So you use 3/4 nap for drywall?


 Honestly, 
I'm going to have to go to the store and take a look weather its 1/2 or 3/4 that I use regularly. They last so long, that I can't remember. Either way, the Collosus is King.


----------



## salmangeri

Now seriously........that is one handsome dude in the vid.......


----------



## ClaytonPainting

*wide boy bucket*

Look on the bottom of the wide boy bucket and you will see 4 holes, one at each corner. These are for wheels, go to the local hardware store and find ball bearing wheels that the post will fit in the ones on the bucket. This is how i have been rolling with my wooster 18 setup and sherlock pole for 15 years, just kick the bucket along as you go, eliminates bending over and picking up. I also take 2 9 inch screens and attach them together with a small strip of metal strapping with small sheet metal screws and lay it in on the opposite side of the plastic ridges on the bucket that is designed to roll off excess paint. This has worked well for me and i gently kick the 18 bucket along as i go and i have used the same buckets for all these years just claening at the end of the day in my "slop" sink. Correction, in the beginning i used a screw on wooster pole as i don"t believe the sherlock as been around for 15 years. But a great set up. Hope this helps for any 18 fans that never thought of the wheels on the bottom.


----------



## crazywasp

I've also used a lrg leaf bag as a bucket liner, seconds as a trash bin when you're pulling tape and paper. I love my eighteen and quick release! I won't do a ceiling without it. It's a great workout too.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

The plastic sandwich bag for the hand is a nice touch.


----------



## crazywasp

That's dipping into my condome supply though.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## A+HomeWork

crazywasp said:


> That's dipping into my condome supply though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


What's a condome?:blink:


----------



## salmangeri

We've found most paints will stay wet on the liner overnight with the lid on...we leave about an inch of paint in the bottom and put the 18" roller attached to the frame in the bucket as well........my guys don't use the sandwich bag deal when squeezing paint......but to each his own.........:thumbsup:


----------



## ohio painter 614

*real men use 18*

i use an 18" roller 99% of the time...as far as having to cut wider in corners, not the case if u turn the roller sideways and bump the corners.

i have found bestt liebco 3/4" roller to be the best...i do not like colosus due to the strings that jump out and bump things...liebco stays nice and tight...i also clean out my roller heads over and over...i wash out in any sink, or my favorite place is in a bathtub(just keep roller on frame, and turn on shower...then roll on bottom of tub until clean)

as far as frames for the 18" rollers, i prefer the wooster with the pegs...no need to tighten anything, just clip in and go...any time u can avoid metal(and the annoying silver streak out of the caps) i say u should.

as far as using liners in an 18 pan, i can't justify this, as i change out colors often, and rarely use the same ones...easier to just clean out the pan while it is still wet if you ask me


----------



## salmangeri

We understand the liners are *not* for everyone but...Here are some thoughts to consider.....How long does it take for you to clean out a roller bucket..? We've found some home owners object to cleaning out paint tools in their tub. If you don't have access to a tub or a laundry sink....what do you do? The WideBoys don't fit well in a laundry sink either...have you actually tried the liners?......when we have multiple colors we load several liners in the same bucket....as a painting company we have been using and cleaning out the Wideboys for over ten years until we came up with the liner system....:thumbsup:


----------



## 1963 Sovereign

at my local paint store,they sell these roller cover cleaning tubes... both ends unscrew ,cover slides in,caps screw back on, screw it to a faucet ,turn on the water,and if you scraped off the cover it will be totally clean in about 60 seconds,spin out to fluff back up and done ! I will post pics later,comes in a nine inch and an 18 inch...


----------



## Hbuster

This is a really long thread. Admittedly I couldn't read every post but did want to drop in my thoughts. We primarily focus on interior work and switched almost exclusively to 18" rollers about 3 years ago. We found it to be a very good decision for us, so much so that my guys complain on the very rare occasion that I ask them to use a smaller roller. The only time we actually do that is for a multiple color job with small rooms, otherwise its an 18" all the time. We feel it provides a better finished product while making the job easier. As for those guys talking about the weight and the safety of their employees... that sounds crazy to me, wouldn't switching actually be safer? Less strokes means less chance of overuse injuries. For us that is the most common injury we see. Weight difference is minimal. I think it's a matter of some people being unwilling to change. Wasn't easy for me at first either.


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ

I have been painting for 30 years and faithfully use 9" rollers. 18" rollers to me are for painting apartments. I only do high-end work!


----------



## oldpaintdoc

PaintingContractorNJ said:


> I have been painting for 30 years and faithfully use 9" rollers. 18" rollers to me are for painting apartments. I only do high-end work!


Because you can only get 9" covers for your Wagner Power Roller? :whistling2:


----------



## salmangeri

another p contest.....:whistling2:


----------



## jack pauhl

PaintingContractorNJ said:


> I have been painting for 30 years and faithfully use 9" rollers. 18" rollers to me are for painting apartments. I only do high-end work!


18 inch rollers are like taking two of your high end 9" roller covers and sticking them together. Its the same high end finish you produce today but for every single pass you make with a nine--an 18 covers twice as much. 

I'd have to be hard pressed to use a 9 or only in certain areas. Those niners are way too small to paint walls 9'x16". By the time you overlap a nine you are making small passes. 9's are good for bathrooms or used along side an 18.


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ

oldpaintdoc said:


> Because you can only get 9" covers for your Wagner Power Roller? :whistling2:


I never use power rollers bud. On my worst day, I can most likely paint circles around you.


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ

jack pauhl said:


> 18 inch rollers are like taking two of your high end 9" roller covers and sticking them together. Its the same high end finish you produce today but for every single pass you make with a nine--an 18 covers twice as much.
> 
> I'd have to be hard pressed to use a 9 or only in certain areas. Those niners are way too small to paint walls 9'x16". By the time you overlap a nine you are making small passes. 9's are good for bathrooms or used along side an 18.


When I was in DC#21, Local 1107, 18" rollers did not exist in our vocabulary. And we had over 1200 members swinging a 9"! 
Only guys making $10.00 an hour who painted Apartments were using them. :yes:


----------



## YoungPainter

*18" Set up, Bin liner*

I paint apartment turns and we use the 18 wooster. With the 18 Bin, We found instead of cleaning the bin if we line it with thin poly and tape around at end of day we toss the polly. Also found that we use 3 or 4 main tints in roughly 700 apts, we wrap our rollers up, instead of washing, Also we stopped using foam rollers a while back, unless we are tossing from oil. We use the Purdy Collosus, stipple isnt really an issue with us and these wash out WAY quicker, also do actually hold a bunch more paint. 18' drips less, but just doesn't really make sence in smaller spaces, 

Also we spray closets, and just roll the bottom 2ft.


----------



## YoungPainter

I cannot spell.


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ

jack pauhl said:


> 18 inch rollers are like taking two of your high end 9" roller covers and sticking them together. Its the same high end finish you produce today but for every single pass you make with a nine--an 18 covers twice as much.
> 
> I'd have to be hard pressed to use a 9 or only in certain areas. Those niners are way too small to paint walls 9'x16". By the time you overlap a nine you are making small passes. 9's are good for bathrooms or used along side an 18.


Jack, whatever works for you!

If I am doing a job, that is the painting of walls, in 3 carpeted & furnished bedrooms, using 3 different color paints, at an average of 12x14 per room, I would not even consider using an 18" roller. 

I would buy (3) 9" rollers, that get dumped at the end of the job, while you would spend too much time, at clean-up, utilizing 18's. 

With a 9", I do believe I can roll a room out in under an hour. Why lug around 'twice' the 'weight' with an 18" roller, for only an hours worth of work, then have to deal with the clean up?

Now lets presume, you are doing the trim, windows and doors after doing the walls. To me, breaking out an 18" would be a pain in the ass!

Now on the other hand, if you are fond of 18" rollers, I would only recommend using them in large areas, where you have a lot of square footage to cover, using the same color paint!


----------



## salmangeri

Young Painter....can you give me the name of the bin product that you use. Or send me a link.....thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## salmangeri

Painting Contractor NJ........we have liners that fit the Wooster 4 gallon roller buckets.......makes clean up a snap...:thumbsup:


----------



## TNpainter

The 18" maybe to heavy for his high end 3 bedroom job.LOL. he's gonna paint circles around us with his 9 probably his lil sash brush for cutting in. Give me a 3" XL pip an 18"lambs wool and ill show u how to produce high end finish. Roll out house before u get done drinking coffee Mr NJ painter


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

PaintingContractorNJ said:


> I have been painting for 30 years and faithfully use 9" rollers. 18" rollers to me are for painting apartments. I only do high-end work!


Nines or great a lot of the time. However, 18s will destroy 9s on large surfaces, it's like having an extra man on the crew with half the laps. Try it, you might like it. Even after 30 years of pure faith, you are never to old too learn and grow as an individual.


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ

salmangeri said:


> Painting Contractor NJ........we have liners that fit the Wooster 4 gallon roller buckets.......makes clean up a snap...:thumbsup:


You do clean the 18" cover - right? Seems time consuming? And where do you clean the cover -- a customers bath tub (haha), or do you take it outside and use a garden hose and then get your feet soaked while you are at it? 

I don't use those plastic liners. If I work out of a pan, I let the paint dry and build up until it gets heavy, then I toss the pan and buy a new one. Plastic liner cost starts to add up...


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Nines or great a lot of the time. However, 18s will destroy 9s on large surfaces, it's like having an extra man on the crew with half the laps. Try it, you might like it. Even after 30 years of pure faith, you are never to old too learn and grow as an individual.


Grow? ExcelPainting - I just said they are good for large areas with a lot of square footage. In a bedroom with 400 square feet, na, I will use a 9" and have it rolled out in under an hour. When I roll a room out, I like to do a Dutchman - which is hard to do with an 18", also, you have receptacles & switches, windows & doors to go around. An 18" is not good for this type of job. 

A big commercial, new construction job? Absolutely, 18's all the way!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ

TNpainter said:


> The 18" maybe to heavy for his high end 3 bedroom job.LOL. he's gonna paint circles around us with his 9 probably his lil sash brush for cutting in. Give me a 3" XL pip an 18"lambs wool and ill show u how to produce high end finish. Roll out house before u get done drinking coffee Mr NJ painter


Haha, I now your type of painting. Low ball the customer, then smash and mash, very little prep work, paint over cracks, nail pops, imperfections, get paint on the carpet, out side smoking every half hour, then head to the bar at quitting time! :notworthy:


----------



## salmangeri

I'm sure we all can make a very convincing case for whatever tool, roller cover , paint brush ect. ect. works for us...there is a painter here in the Shenandoah Valley that would run you off the job if you pulled any roller out of your tool bag....I worked for him many years ago a.....right outside of DC in big big money country......these guys brush walls and ceilings out with a 4" yachtsman....only use oil based paint.....for ceilings they would run four sets of planks down the length of the room and each guy brushes out his section blending into the guy next to him ........talk about smooth as a baby's butt finish.......all gravy T&M work..no orange peel allowed on his jobs :thumbsup:


----------



## oldpaintdoc

PaintingContractorNJ said:


> I never use power rollers bud. On my worst day, I can most likely paint circles around you.


Man you need to chill out.

That statement was made in just.

If you don't want to use an 18" then don't, but don't tell others it is wrong.

To each his own.

And beware making threats to other members, you have no idea who I am or how I paint or where I may turn up.


----------



## boman47k

Anyone else ever use garbage bags as liners?


----------



## Oden

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Nines or great a lot of the time. However, 18s will destroy 9s on large surfaces, it's like having an extra man on the crew with half the laps. Try it, you might like it. Even after 30 years of pure faith, you are never to old too learn and grow as an individual.


A friend of mine turned me on to using a 18 for back rolling while spraying NC.
Before that I thought they were a joke but I liked it. it's good for that, great even. But for dipping and rolling I want a 9 for too many reasons to list. I like your point though that We're never too old to learn something new in this trade.


----------



## TNpainter

U don't know Jack about my painting such a simple minded fella. My net income last year was 867,000 all high end residential historical repainted. U should not assume it makes an ass out of u and..... no mostly just you. I've painted yhee governors mansion and several 15000+ sq ft homes. If my customers want low ball price ill give them ur info dying I clean all equipment up in my shop. I've got 9 s that my noons practice in closets till they ready to roll with the big boys. No commercial no NC no apartments just high end residential repaints where I've made in the neighborhood of $12 a square ft for my apartment painting roller to lay a glass like finish on level 5 drywall. So before u want to act like u know someone or there business ......


----------



## straight_lines

This thread made me.


----------



## Oden

TNpainter said:


> U don't know Jack about my painting such a simple minded fella. My net income last year was 867,000 all high end residential historical repainted. U should not assume it makes an ass out of u and..... no mostly just you. I've painted yhee governors mansion and several 15000+ sq ft homes. If my customers want low ball price ill give them ur info dying I clean all equipment up in my shop. I've got 9 s that my noons practice in closets till they ready to roll with the big boys. No commercial no NC no apartments just high end residential repaints where I've made in the neighborhood of $12 a square ft for my apartment painting roller to lay a glass like finish on level 5 drywall. So before u want to act like u know someone or there business ......


867,000 dollars? American money? And you working with the tools still?


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ

oldpaintdoc said:


> Man you need to chill out.
> 
> That statement was made in just.
> 
> If you don't want to use an 18" then don't, but don't tell others it is wrong.
> 
> To each his own.
> 
> And beware making threats to other members, you have no idea who I am or how I paint or where I may turn up.


Dude, I didn't make any threats. 

Dictionary.com (threat) 
a declaration of an intention or determination to inflict punishment, injury, etc., in retaliation for, or conditionally upon, some action or course; menace: He confessed under the threat of imprisonment.


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ

TNpainter said:


> U don't know Jack about my painting such a simple minded fella. My net income last year was 867,000 all high end residential historical repainted. U should not assume it makes an ass out of u and..... no mostly just you. I've painted yhee governors mansion and several 15000+ sq ft homes. If my customers want low ball price ill give them ur info dying I clean all equipment up in my shop. I've got 9 s that my noons practice in closets till they ready to roll with the big boys. No commercial no NC no apartments just high end residential repaints where I've made in the neighborhood of $12 a square ft for my apartment painting roller to lay a glass like finish on level 5 drywall. So before u want to act like u know someone or there business ......


I love guys who talk about their high income. I see you can talk the talk?  Try producing docs that prove income - then I'll believe. Till then, I'll buy the beers! :thumbsup:

Honestly, if I want hi production on a job, I'll break out my 'Titan Airless'! You boyz can {play in the sand} with those heavy, bulky 18's till your hearts content! :blink:


----------



## DeanV

Seriously calm down here. It is not February anymore and this behavior will not be tolerated during busy season (or even in February, to be honest).


----------



## Zoomer

You guys need to all take a shot of paint thinner down the hatch and chill.


----------



## oldpaintdoc

DeanV said:


> Seriously calm down here. It is not February anymore and this behavior will not be tolerated during busy season (or even in February, to be honest).


Sorry Dean.

I am now stepping out of this one.


----------



## johnthepainter

never take yourself to seriously,,,


----------



## sendit6

PaintingContractorNJ said:


> Grow? ExcelPainting - I just said they are good for large areas with a lot of square footage. In a bedroom with 400 square feet, na, I will use a 9" and have it rolled out in under an hour. When I roll a room out, *I like to do a Dutchman* - which is hard to do with an 18", also, you have receptacles & switches, windows & doors to go around. An 18" is not good for this type of job.
> 
> A big commercial, new construction job? Absolutely, 18's all the way!!! :thumbsup:


 
I know what a Dutch Oven is, but what on earth is a Dutchman?


----------



## jack pauhl

PaintingContractorNJ said:


> When I was in DC#21, Local 1107, 18" rollers did not exist in our vocabulary. And we had over 1200 members swinging a 9"!
> Only guys making $10.00 an hour who painted Apartments were using them. :yes:


Thats crazy but makes sense. No point in being efficient--thats absurd.


----------



## TJ Paint

I like using 9's for res repaints.

Sue me.


----------



## jack pauhl

PaintingContractorNJ said:


> Jack, whatever works for you!
> 
> If I am doing a job, that is the painting of walls, in 3 carpeted & furnished bedrooms, using 3 different color paints, at an average of 12x14 per room, I would not even consider using an 18" roller.
> 
> I would buy (3) 9" rollers, that get dumped at the end of the job, while you would spend too much time, at clean-up, utilizing 18's.
> 
> With a 9", I do believe I can roll a room out in under an hour. Why lug around 'twice' the 'weight' with an 18" roller, for only an hours worth of work, then have to deal with the clean up?
> 
> Now lets presume, you are doing the trim, windows and doors after doing the walls. To me, breaking out an 18" would be a pain in the ass!
> 
> Now on the other hand, if you are fond of 18" rollers, I would only recommend using them in large areas, where you have a lot of square footage to cover, using the same color paint!


An hour? I roll rooms in 6-7 mins... thats why I use an 18. I think a 8x16 wall is a large area to stick a 9. Just as you are comfortable with a 9, the 18 becomes the same for me when you use one almost daily.

Think about how many rooms I can roll in an hour. Now factor in how much more money you can make an hour.


----------



## jack pauhl

PaintingContractorNJ said:


> You do clean the 18" cover - right? Seems time consuming? And where do you clean the cover -- a customers bath tub (haha), or do you take it outside and use a garden hose and then get your feet soaked while you are at it?
> 
> I don't use those plastic liners. If I work out of a pan, I let the paint dry and build up until it gets heavy, then I toss the pan and buy a new one. Plastic liner cost starts to add up...


Its like anything--have a system for it.


----------



## wills fresh coat

jack pauhl said:


> Its like anything--have a system for it.


What is that little gadget jack?


----------



## wills fresh coat

TNpainter said:


> U don't know Jack about my painting such a simple minded fella. My net income last year was 867,000 all high end residential historical repainted. U should not assume it makes an ass out of u and..... no mostly just you. I've painted yhee governors mansion and several 15000+ sq ft homes. If my customers want low ball price ill give them ur info dying I clean all equipment up in my shop. I've got 9 s that my noons practice in closets till they ready to roll with the big boys. No commercial no NC no apartments just high end residential repaints where I've made in the neighborhood of $12 a square ft for my apartment painting roller to lay a glass like finish on level 5 drywall. So before u want to act like u know someone or there business ......


Hey tn, I really don't have a dog in this fight, but from reading your previous post (the one about you can't help a little old lady cause you have two kids) I'm going to have to pull the bs card out and slap it down. I think your true net income may be $86,700....and even that's enough coin that you should go help that little ol lady

Btw 18" rollers are the sh*t


----------



## Wolfgang

Nice thread the last couple days....


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya, but what about all your holidays you'll have to fix? what about the aching backs form your employees? Whom you now have a worker comp claim from. because the roller is so heavy from the loaded paint. After you deal with that the extra 15 buck an hr. will seem cheap.The only good thing an 18" is good for are garage floor coatings.


Agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ

aaron61 said:


> I hope I'm not missing the boat here but I agree with Ewing. The only time we use 18's is on floors. It has alot to do with the jobs we get. Most are interior residential repaints. It seems simple enough 18 is double 9 therefore double production, but I don't believe that would work for us. Wouldn't there be more cut in time to allow for the bigger roller, fatigue, accomaditing for more room needed to swing that roller and moving a bigger bucket, ect... Maybe if we had alot of the same color it would work. But then my guys would have to find room to carry these big **s bucket around in there trucks to allow for color changes !!!! I don't know!!


Agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint

It's simple, if you have plenty of space, like in a gutted, remodeling or nc project where it was one color, no trim installed, etc, AND the walls were done well, that is, they were fairly level so you wouldn't have to rework constantly the same area to make sure there weren't any misses, 18's are great.

The bulk of my work comes from res repaints with multiple colors, occupied spaces which doesn't allow for much room, many surfaces too small for 18's, and home's that have shifted to some extent where there would be many holidays after rolling with an 18.

Add all this up plus the added fatigue, and productivity would not be all daises and roses as some like to proclaim. 

Hey if it works, that's wonderful. 

It depends on your situation.


----------



## wills fresh coat

TJ Paint said:


> It's simple, if you have plenty of space, like in a gutted, remodeling or nc project where it was one color, no trim installed, etc, AND the walls were done well, that is, they were fairly level so you wouldn't have to rework constantly the same area to make sure there weren't any misses, 18's are great.
> 
> The bulk of my work comes from res repaints with multiple colors, occupied spaces which doesn't allow for much room, many surfaces too small for 18's, and home's that have shifted to some extent where there would be many holidays after rolling with an 18.
> 
> Add all this up plus the added fatigue, and productivity would not be all daises and roses as some like to proclaim.
> 
> Hey if it works, that's wonderful.
> 
> It depends on your situation.


What does a "home shifting" mean?


----------



## TJ Paint

wills fresh coat said:


> What does a "home shifting" mean?


Broner?


----------



## wills fresh coat

TJ Paint said:


> Broner?


Is that French?


----------



## TJ Paint

wills fresh coat said:


> Is that French?


I bet they know about it.


----------



## wills fresh coat

TJ Paint said:


> I bet they know about it.


I just knew you were French.......i looked for a rainbow smiley for you but couldn't find one....sorry


----------



## TJ Paint

wills fresh coat said:


> I just knew you were French.......i looked for a rainbow smiley for you but couldn't find one....sorry


Naw, wrong again... (yawn).

I come from Viking blood. It's a good day to die, want to dance?


----------



## wills fresh coat

TJ Paint said:


> Naw, wrong again... (yawn).
> 
> I come from Viking blood. It's a good day to die, want to dance?


One can only dream


----------



## straight_lines

I never thought the discussion of using an 18 would bring out the best in PT.


----------



## jack pauhl

wills fresh coat said:


> What is that little gadget jack?


The PVC tube? Homemade 18" keepers. Will keep paint wet for over a month. Wrapping them in plastic stays wet for a month too if you keep them out of direct sunlight. 

I'm surprised by the feedback on 18's especially after finishing a 2500 repaint last week with them. We have 6 complete rigs for multiple colors and when each color is complete--the cover gets wrapped or put away for cleaning later. An 18 inch cover should take as long as cleaning 2 9's.

The original Wooster adjustable frame will get you within 1-inch of a corner and exactly the same distance at the ceiling a 9 would and rolls tight to baseboard. 

Most standard style door casings will allow an 18 to roll 1/2 inch tight to the trim.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Both rollers are great, I use the 9" for no more than 2 rooms. Anything else beyond that gets the 18". Or unless every room is a different color I use only the 9". 

I'll be making some pipe holders like jack.

Sent from Android Phone using Paint Talk


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Jack do you usually repaint or paint with the same colors all the time?

Sent from Android Phone using Paint Talk


----------



## straight_lines

I will be honest. I couldn't imagine being forced to use 9" rollers to paint with after using larger ones for so many years. Its so slow in comparison, and its actually harder to keep a wet edge with.


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ

jack pauhl said:


> Its like anything--have a system for it.


Hey Jack, yes, your system is great if you intend to use "Ivory Silk" on a regular basis! But if you do 100% custom repaints like I do, you would only use "Ivory Silk" once! Then you need to resort to plan B!

I painted a complete interior, house-repaint a few months ago, where every room was a different color, with an accent wall in every freak'n room. Good luck with an 18 on a job like that! :blink:

BTW - Be careful how many of those PVC pipes you carry in your truck, too many, and you may look like you are building pipe bombs!


----------



## salmangeri

We use 18's mostly.......the only one we wrap is the ceiling white as we use it on most of our repaints.....as for cleaning them out after use....we don't...I buy them by the case for $6.25 a piece...IMHO the time it takes for me to clean the roller out with my roller cleaner and the usage of the my hot water I think about evens out over cleaning them....:thumbup: I am stuck on using the Wooster Super Fabs....anybody use something they think works just as well as the Super Fabs?


----------



## Oden

Yeh. Right? Why do people clean out roller sleeves?


----------



## nextlevelpaintco.

18's are good if you have good walls and cheap paint. If your using say... something like high end ceramic, where holidays and touch ups (even while wet edge) are not an option, and your paint is 1k per 5... you'll want to use a 9. Otherwise get an 18 and throw it on!


----------



## jack pauhl

PaintingContractorNJ said:


> Hey Jack, yes, your system is great if you intend to use "Ivory Silk" on a regular basis! But if you do 100% custom repaints like I do, you would only use "Ivory Silk" once! Then you need to resort to plan B!
> 
> I painted a complete interior, house-repaint a few months ago, where every room was a different color, with an accent wall in every freak'n room. Good luck with an 18 on a job like that! :blink:
> 
> BTW - Be careful how many of those PVC pipes you carry in your truck, too many, and you may look like you are building pipe bombs!


Obviously 18 colors calls for a 9. I'm doing two accent walls on friday with a 9.

There is more to the wrapping of Ivory Silk. We do a ton of Level 5 work so when something gets painted the cover is wrapped or put in the tube for 2nd coat and for touchup. When a roller cover is fitted to a frame the frame is never flipped and everything stays on that job until its done-done. That roller cover leaves one specific pattern on a wall and the only way to maintain that pattern is to not run a 5-in-1 through a cover during the process of doing a Level 5. It might seem like overkill--but its a necessity for us.

This ensures the best touch-up scenario because the roller covers are not cleaned after 1st coat, they stay loaded with paint and stored. Sometimes these covers sit for a month on a job before we apply a 2nd coat. 

Our 6000 sq ft repaints/remodels/additions require a system like this to maintain a failsafe scenario over long periods of time. The other benefits is not needing to clean covers 2,3 or 4 times on one job. The best cover is a loaded cover so no pre-loading covers for later coats.


----------



## nEighter

nEighter said:


> Shhh.. no one tell her she doesn't have any paint on that roller!
> 
> You are doing fine dear just keep up the good work :whistling2:


Is she painting a clear coat.. or is she simply dusting? 

:whistling2:


----------



## Clark5309

We use them on everything their great.


----------



## YoungPainter

*Yup, sorry that took so long*



salmangeri said:


> Young Painter....can you give me the name of the bin product that you use. Or send me a link.....thanks :thumbsup:



http://www.woosterbrush.com/upload/catalog_home/pdf/C-24005R BucketsTrays.pdf

Wide boy


----------



## Westview

Seattlepainting said:


> I use 18 inch set ups on most interior repaints:
> YouTube - Interior painting in Seattle Metro
> 
> 
> 
> Although on one room projects we will use a 9 inch setup.
> YouTube - Interior Painting with Red colors


Nice vid. Wouldn't using masking paper and tape on all the base get expensive?


----------



## TJ Paint

Westview said:


> Nice vid. Wouldn't using masking paper and tape on all the base get expensive?


Roll of paper: $2 bucks?


----------



## Westview

TJ Paint said:


> Roll of paper: $2 bucks?


Do you use a hand masker for base? I've never seen anyone do this before. It looks pretty slick.


----------



## pacificpainters.com

Rustbuster said:


> Get yourself a wheelbarrow, pour in a fiver of paint and use this to roll out of with your double size roller. Coat the inside with the stuff you put on spray booth walls for easy stripping when the wheelbarrow gets too thick with dried paint.


Holy flaming moly, that sounds rough, but brilliant at the same time. I would love to work with you, it would be a blast!


----------



## pacificpainters.com

Damn, just posted to an old thread... feel like such a fool... :blush:


----------



## Wolfgang

pacificpainters.com said:


> Damn, just posted to an old thread... feel like such a fool... :blush:


Happens more than you think.


----------



## salmangeri

Young Painter,

thanks for the Wooster link.....I sell liners for the Wideboy and 4 gallon bucket.
In about a month or so I will be selling liners for the BigBen tray and Speed Bucket......:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoomer

Westview said:


> Nice vid. Wouldn't using masking paper and tape on all the base get expensive?


Spending 50-100$ on masking paper and tape for an entire house is not expensive and does two positive things: 1 it protects all base,case and floors from paint, 2: it shows customer you care about keeping their house clean during painting/construction work. 
Keeping a house free of drips and spills goes far. This customer, if they are pleased with your paint job, will tell their friends about how well you protected their floors, baseboards, etc. Impressive to their friends, your future customers.


----------



## Westview

salmangeri said:


> Young Painter,
> 
> thanks for the Wooster link.....I sell liners for the Wideboy and 4 gallon bucket.
> In about a month or so I will be selling liners for the BigBen tray and Speed Bucket......:thumbsup:


|

Please let me know when you have the liners for the BigBen tray. I will most certainly buy some off you.


----------



## TJ Paint

Westview said:


> Do you use a hand masker for base? I've never seen anyone do this before. It looks pretty slick.


yes 3m handmasker. works great.


----------



## TJ Paint

nEighter said:


> Is she painting a clear coat.. or is she simply dusting?
> 
> :whistling2:


Either way, you should feed her more.


----------



## CK_68847

flashme18 said:


> how many people use these? i used them on large jobs where there was only 1 or 2 colors. The prices have been jacked up on the roller covers in HD's and Lowes up here in nyc area.. they want like 8 bucks ..i used to pay 4 down in DC area 18 months ago.
> 
> I used 12 inch rollers a lot down in DC also. They are more efficient as you can roll 50% extra per pass on the wall. Why are 9" rollers the standard? I havent found a pan for 12" rollers.. Only find those deep dish 18" buckets that work with the 12".
> 
> anyone use corner rollers?? i always cut them in with a brush but am curious to try a corner roller and save a few minutes.
> 
> what other time savers, tricks of the trade do you guys have?


Go with 14 inch rollers. You get the best of both worlds. You get more production and can roll your corners tight. Pro roller cover makes a good brand of lint free roller covers which are a lot cheaper than lambskin.


----------



## Xmark

CK_68847 said:


> Go with 14 inch rollers. You get the best of both worlds. You get more production and can roll your corners tight. Pro roller cover makes a good brand of lint free roller covers which are a lot cheaper than lambskin.



you have a link? the wooster pro-dooz 15mm 14" covers have been falling apart on me for the last 2 months. the cover separates in 3-4 spots and leaves faint lines. i need to try another brand of the 14" cover.

wooster is the only brand that sells the 14" in my city. i'll have to order some online.


----------



## CK_68847

Xmark said:


> you have a link? the wooster pro-dooz 15mm 14" covers have been falling apart on me for the last 2 months. the cover separates in 3-4 spots and leaves faint lines. i need to try another brand of the 14" cover.
> 
> wooster is the only brand that sells the 14" in my city. i'll have to order some online.


http://www.proroller.com/ On their it says 7,9, and 18. They have a number to call. I know they make 14 inch covers. All Diamond Vogels carry them and our local PPG got them in. Their pro painter series is good for rough surfaces. The woven covers are the dripless ,and are very good for smooth surfaces. I also use their 9 inch covers quite a bit


----------



## vegaspainter

I've used 18in rollers for over 20 years. That is how I was taught. I am the only person that I know that uses them here in Vegas. I always thought that was weird. I started in the midwest.


----------



## 6126

I use 18s and the 14s both quite a bit. The Purdy frames work good for me because the are adjustable and durable too. But, I also like the 14 inch frames that look like two 7s mounted together because I can get into corners better. Sorry don't have a photo of that one


----------



## Xmark

does purdy sell a 14"?


----------



## Xmark

hey jack!


----------



## BrushJockey

found this bucket ( at Menards) in the mop and bucket dept- fits a 14" and is lined with a 30g trashbag. Rocks.
I hooked 2 screens together and they are underneath the bag so they also dont need to be cleaned.


----------



## 6126

Xmark said:


> does purdy sell a 14"?


That one in the photo is adjustable. 9, 12, 14, or 18


----------



## Xmark

Woodland said:


> That one in the photo is adjustable. 9, 12, 14, or 18
> 
> View attachment 12570


I was talking about sleeves. i've seen those cages before. the purdy ads describe them to be very light and you can get close to the corners with'em. i'm not sure that i'd like the angle the cage is at. the 14" wooster cage is just like a 9" cage.


----------



## nEighter

don't like purdy's 18" frame. the frame will twist if you put one end down before the other "not flat" or change direction while using a pole.. it will either bind, or will shoot the cover off.. either one is not desired. I was thinking about drililng a hole through it and putting a screw or bolt in there, but accidentally stepped on it, it busted.. so that solves that.


----------



## degarb

Mopaint said:


> The main reason I use an 18 is the design limits cornrows, and the speed limits lap marks. I use a one inch lambs wool sleeve it cost 20 bucks and lasts 6 months using it 5 days a week. Once you have used a lambs wool sleeve you can never go back to a synthetic. They don't spatter, they cover better, smoother finish and less effort. MOPAINT



I agree. But where do I get these? In the stores, they have really good 18 inch rollers about once a decade.

The ideal is an extra large core lambs wool.

Also, you can clean an 18 inch out in under 4 minutes, if you find the trick--which I am not going to tell you. I took me 2 decades of work to dawn on me.


----------



## upandown

thanks you for a post,
I'm using only 18" synthetic, and it works well for me.
painters and decorators lewisham


----------



## Damon T

18" polar bear by Wooster is comparable to lambs wool nap. 1/2"-3/4".


----------



## vermontpainter

I can use any one of them as long as it comes with the GD end caps in it.


----------



## straight_lines

Started using the SW contractor 9/16 microfiber. Really nice finish with a lot of todays paints and primers.


----------



## vermontpainter

straight_lines said:


> Started using the SW contractor 9/16 microfiber. Really nice finish with a lot of todays paints and primers.


Truth be told, Arroworthy puts out the best MF in the business. IMHO.


----------



## straight_lines

You talking about this one?


----------



## vermontpainter

Yup.


----------



## salmangeri

With this set up we can keep paint wet on the bucket overnight and the clip suspends the roller above the paint...snap on the lid and you're good to go!!


----------

